# مولود من الآب # منبثق من الآب



## البلقاسي (30 مايو 2011)

ما الفرق بين *الميلاد* من الآب و* الانبثاق* من الآب؟

ملاحظة 1 : الابن *مولود *من الآب قبل كل الدهور
ملاحظة 2 : الروح القدس* منبثق* من الآب قبل كل الدهور


____________________________________________
ملاحظة 3 : قرأت أن الكاثوليك يقولون الروح القدس* منبثق* من الآب *و* الابن ... .... .... ..... .... فهل هذا صحيح.... و لو صحيح ما الفرق بين *الانبثاق من الآب و الانبثاق من الآب و الابن* ؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2011)

*




			ما الفرق بين الميلاد من الآب و الانبثاق من الآب؟

ملاحظة 1 : الابن مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
ملاحظة 2 : الروح القدس منبثق من الآب قبل كل الدهور
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الإبن مولود من الأب منذ الأذل  والروح القدس منبثق (مرسل ) من الأب
الله جوهراً واحداً له ذات واحدة ناطقة حية وأن الحياة والنطق صادران عن الذات الواحدة. وجب أن يكون النطق مولوداً والحياة منبعثة من الذات الواحدة.

معنى الانبثاق نجد أنه دوام انبعاث النور من مصدره أو كانبعاث الروح من مصدر الحياة حتى إن كلمة انبعاث في الأصل العبري تحمل تماماً معنى الانبثاق. واعتماداً على قول القديس باسيليوس في إحدى رسائله عن الروح القدس يقول الأب متى المسكين عن الانبثاق "إن الروح القدس الذي من نبعه تستمد كل الخليقة صلاحها هو متصل بالابن ولا يدرك إلا متصلاً به، أما كيانه فيأخذه من الآب الذي ينبثق منه... الابن هو الذي يعلن الروح القدس، والروح القدس ينبثق من الآب في الابن... والروح القدس يُستعلن في الابن وبه" رسالة القديس باسيليوس رقم 38/4    

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-El-Iman/Christian-Faith__33-From-Father.html

*


----------



## veron (30 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> ما الفرق بين *الميلاد* من الآب و* الانبثاق* من الآب؟
> ا
> ملاحظة 2 : الروح القدس* منبثق* من الآب قبل كل الدهور
> 
> ...


بمفهومنا البشري القاصر مش هنعرف نفرق بين الولادة والإنبثاق لأنهما من خصائص الجوهر الإلهي لكننا نعلم أن عبارة المولود من الآب هي عبارة وضعها الاباء في مجمع نيقية لوصف العلاقة المتبادلة بين الاقنوم الثاني والإقنوم الأول ، أي بين الآب والابن، فالابن مولود من الآب بمعنى صادر من جوهره، ويفسر الاباء كلامهم ده بالعباره دي بقولهم النور من النور ، إله حقيقي من إله حقيقي . والحقيقة هي أن الآباء أرادوا أن يميزوا بين الأقانيم الثلاثة لكي لا يحدث خلط بين الأقنومين الثاني والثالث ، فسموا اقنوم الإبن " مولود " لوصف العلاقة بينه وبين الآب ، وسموا اقنوم الروح القدس " منبثق " مستعملين تعبير المسيح نفسه الذي ورد في انجيل يوحنا26:15 ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي 
الايه دي معبره جدا ومفسره جدا واظنها توضح حاجات كتير ياريت تقراها بتمعن 
الخلاصه
، الولادة والانبثاق تصفان العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة ولا تصف عمليات بيولوجية لأن الإله منزّه أصلاً عن هكذا عمليات


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2011)

يُغلق بسبب التطرق للطوائف


----------

